# The City of Heroes



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 1, 2004)

Check out this online game sitting on top of the US PC charts, it is called The City of Heroes, and you get to create a comic style super hero as your character.

http://www.cityofheroes.com


----------



## Hypes (Jul 1, 2004)

I picked it up three days ago and haven't put it down since.

Posting some screenshots soon.


----------



## Hypes (Jul 1, 2004)

_See all of the screenshots here: http://www.hypeblog.com/coh/_





This is my character, Woden, hovering. A Blaster super hero, specialised in wielding fire to destroy his enemies. In CoH, you choose between an archetype (in this case, a blaster) and two power sets, one primary and one secondary. I'll see if I can write up a review at some point.




This is the spectacular effect of a fire superpower, dispersing to hit several enemies at once. All the various super powers have different effects, and it makes for quite the fireworks when a good group gets together.




Woden throwing a fireball (My fetish for fire accounts for the lack of diversity - the game itself is immensely diverse in its many super powers) at a distant cluster of enemies, while also setting a rain of fire on them.




Hurling yet another fireball. Trust me, it never gets old.


----------



## Hypes (Jul 1, 2004)

For screenshots of the city itself (the above are taken in Perez Park - a hunting zone for lower levels) check back later.


----------



## ravenus (Jul 1, 2004)

whoa, nice sshots Hypes. Looks like you're having a good time.
If I'm not wrong this game is going to have an expansion called City of Villains, where you get to play the baddies.


----------



## Hypes (Jul 2, 2004)

Indeed - CoV is planned for release in the fourth quarter, I believe and will bring end-game content for levels 40-50 (which is more or less non-existant at the time being). Not all that information is available on it, but it looks very interesting.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 7, 2004)

Great screenshots Andreas!!  Hypes if I 'buy' this game, would you be interested in knocking around with me? I use the word 'buy' in the loosest sense of the word. Is it available in Europe yet? Andreas can I make a character who wields hammers?


----------



## Hypes (Jul 7, 2004)

Yes, it should be available in Europe. I was able to get ahold of it at import pricing at one of the special retailers in town. If Norway can import it by now, I'm sure the UK's got us beat by months.

Yes, indeed. You could make a tanker archetype, one of which I believe wield a hammer of sorts. You could even configure your hero to look like a knight in shining armour as well, if you feel so inclined.

And of course I'd be interested in knocking about with ya- the game features some pretty intuitive features, one which enables you to 'sidekick' another person five levels or more below you to, ah, shall we say even the gap, pushing your character to my level minus a few temporarily for the sake of grouping together. Works great, really.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 7, 2004)

I don't need armour, just some tats and a hammer.  The game maybe getting imported in a different fashion than usually acceptable.  That failing, I'll dip my sweaty shivering hand into my pocket and buy the game.  It looks great.  Incidently does anybody know why Splinter Cell Pandora Tomorrow has ludicrous security on disc 2 and not on the other 3 discs?  I am of course attempting to make back up in the highly unlikely event that something should happen to the original.


----------



## Hypes (Jul 7, 2004)

Forget it, mate, you can't pirate MMOs. The CD-key is verified every time you log in - have to purchase it, and pay the monthly fee.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 7, 2004)

Who says anything about piracy?  Hmmmmm.


----------



## Hypes (Jul 8, 2004)

You can't illegally acquire it, in any case. Not without actually stealing someone's CD-key.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 9, 2004)

Yes, I am aware of that.  I was rather hoping they would turn a blind eye as long as they were getting my subscription fees.  Sometimes you can not help old habits.


----------



## Hypes (Jul 9, 2004)

Trust me, no one will turn a blind eye against it. It's theft, and it hurts the players, not the company.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 9, 2004)

You believe that.  I have spent more money on computer games than anybody I know.  Last week I bought thirteen PS2 games.  So at what point am I hurting these companies.  If the game is good I ALWAYS buy it.  How many times has a game been highly rated by all, and turned out to be a total crock of shat.  I can not afford to take those chances anymore.  It hurts the players??  How??


----------



## ravenus (Jul 10, 2004)

Because ifthe company does not make enough money on it through sales and subscription they cannot continue to support and upgrade it.


----------



## Hypes (Jul 10, 2004)

It hurts the players of an MMO if you steal a CD-code. It means a legally purchased copy won't work.

I couldn't care less if you pirated any other type of game, but MMOs are different.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jul 10, 2004)

I have never stole a CD code, I understand the implications.  Ravenus, if the game is good then I usually buy it.  I contribute a considerable amount of money to the games industry, more than probably anybody on these forums.  With regards to the game in question, I can not currently obtain it legally, but will when it arrives at my local supplier.


----------

